# Painting wood horns



## Volti Audio (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, newbie here with a few questions. 

I'm a small-scale manufacturer of horn speakers. My question today is about painting my wooden midrange horns www.klipschupgrades.com/fc260.shtml I build these horn in batches of 20 - 60 pieces and paint them with a hvlp system in a small paint room at my shop. I've been painting them with Sherwin Williams water-based paint and overall the process has been successful. However, I am having difficulty with the lack of blocking with this paint, and other parts that I mount to these horns are sticking to them. 

Is there a water-based paint that has very good blocking characteristics, similar to what I could expect from oil-based paint? 

If I switch to oil-based paint, should I also switch to an oil-based primer? 

The water-based primer I'm using now is very good at filling small imperfections and it sands easily and I don't want to give up those features. 

If I switch to an oil-based paint, I'm concerned about the time it will take to dry. Production time is important to me and my paint room is small, so I need to move product in and out quickly to keep the process moving. Is there such a thing as quick-drying oil-based paint? 

Thanks for any suggestions you may have. 

Greg


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Try cabinet coat by Inslx (Benjamin Moore Dealers should be able to get it for you). It gets very hard for a waterbase coating and cures relatively quickly. If you are using a cheaper waterbase, blocking can be a problem, but I would think that pro-classic or better from SW would not block either.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Greg, I am restoring some vintage LaScalas and a pair of KG 4.5's. Do you sell or service crossovers?

Edit: I have actually heard your name mentioned on some of the Klipsch forums.

Re-edit: You are truly a craftsman, Greg. Just did some research on your Vittora. When's your next audio show? Would love to hear them.


----------



## p8ntman (Nov 16, 2011)

I would suggest looking at PPG Breakthrough...an ultra-durable water-borne acrylic...superior early block resistance...dries to touch in 15-20 minutes...adhesion and hardness better than alkyds. We have good success on cabinet work.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Greg. What sheen level do you need? For gloss, consider the Coronado Pre-Catylized Epoxy. Semi Gloss Advance SG Water Reducible Alkyd. Not sure if that fits your dry time. Love the Insulx Cabinet Coat for Satin. I have a Shutter Company that paints Cedar Shutters. Has similar shipping and blocking issues. Has had very good success with the Regal Select in all sheens.


----------



## Volti Audio (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the great responses so far. 

I'm currently using "All Surface Enamel" by Sherwin Williams. I start with the stock black color and a tiny bit of maroon is added to the mix. It's very thick paint that I reduce by 35% to spray. It is a satin or semi-gloss. 

I think any water-based product would have a good enough dry time for me. I don't really need a dry time of minutes, just a few hours would be great. 

Back when I first started, I used Rustoleum in cans, and it would take more than a day to dry each of two coats. Actually four sprayings, since I would have to flip the horns half way through. It took me forever to paint the darned things. But now I'm making these in much larger batches, and it's not just a hobby anymore, so I do need to think about the production and dry time a bit more. 

Thank you for the kind words PressurePros. I can definately help you with the La Scala crossovers and other upgrades as well, but I don't work on the KG series. I'll be showing at an audio show in NYC in April and then back to Capital Audiofest in July. 

Greg


----------



## Volti Audio (Nov 22, 2011)

I called Coronado Paint and talked to one of their tech support people. He recommended Coratech V300 as the only product he had that was water-based and available in dark colors. But this product is only available in gloss. He was about to suggest an oil-based product and then realized that due to environmental laws, he couldn't legally sell me anything they made. Sort of a free country. Then he suggested Advance by Benjamin Moore. 

By the way, Coronado, Insl-X, and Benjamin Moore are all tied together somehow. 

I think I'm going to try Benjamin Moore Advance. It's water-based and easy cleanup, I can buy it locally, in satin finish, and in dark tint. I'll report back here and let you all know how it worked out. 

Greg


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

great product, slower dry. It is a water reducible alkyd. soap and water clean, levels great, should not block but may take some longer cure time to acheive block free hardness, may amber slightly.

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

have you tried pigmented shellac? dries super quick


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

connected somehow... indeed http://www.o-geepaint.com/?p=6


----------

